# 'Highway Insurance Holdings Plc' have entered the Irish Market



## Short Chord (1 Apr 2005)

I hear that www.highway-insurance.co.uk is entering the Irish general insurance market today.  All (fair) competition is good competition.


----------



## Dearg Doom (1 Apr 2005)

*Re: Highway Insurance entering Ireland*

I was insured with them last year through a broker. Are they to sell directly now?


----------



## Unregistered (13 Apr 2005)

*Re: Highway Insurance entering Ireland*

Currently insured with them through 123.ie - cheapest quote by far.


----------



## extopia (13 Apr 2005)

*Re: Highway Insurance entering Ireland*

Maybe that's why AXA rang me the other day and just dropped reduced my renewal premium by €120 -- without me asking for anything!


----------

